# Ibanez Dino Cazares Limited Edition Signature 7 string



## jwade (May 28, 2014)

Well, there you go:


----------



## BusinessMan (May 28, 2014)

Why isn't it regular sig? It's going to be that much more expensive. Sucks since I won't be able to get one. You'd think after 18 years of playing ibanez he'd get a full line


----------



## AJD000M (May 28, 2014)




----------



## poopyalligator (May 28, 2014)

I will be buying two of them depending on price. For sure one


----------



## jwade (May 28, 2014)

I don't think that either Dino nor Fear factory are popular enough these days to warrant a full production commitment.


----------



## AJD000M (May 28, 2014)

jwade said:


> I don't think that either Dino nor Fear factory are popular enough these days to warrant a full production commitment.



Even with his other projects its still iffy. Still either way itll hopefully be something badass with a lame inlay on the 12 fret


----------



## Shawn (May 28, 2014)

It's about time....I've always enjoyed his playing and his LACS 7s. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## jwade (May 28, 2014)

I think it'd be nice to just have his signature on the headstock, semi-biomechanical looking art on the body, and no inlays on the fingerboard.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 28, 2014)

If its expensive and they sell out fast then maybe they will do a cheaper production version

They should make this limited run an LACS run. I wonder if it will be Sugi made like the M8M.

I dont imagine a limited run being Indo


----------



## Demiurge (May 28, 2014)

And it was a god-damned crime that it took Jeff Loomis so long to get a sig...


----------



## discarded (May 28, 2014)

I'll be going to be putting a deposit down on one. I've been looking forward to this for years


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (May 28, 2014)

i remember suggesting this like 7 years ago on the old Ibanez forum. 

i hope its cool


----------



## Grindspine (May 28, 2014)

I saw some recent pictures of him playing what appeared to be an RGD instead of the RGs he has played so long.

He also had a cool looking xiphos at one point.

But really, he generally plays stock RGs with Duncan Blackouts, an Edge lo, and some are neck through. Other than that, is there anything special about Dino's customs?

I think I would have drooled over the idea a few years ago, but now that I have an RGD Prestige, I think that I'm content in the 7 string department for a while.


----------



## poopyalligator (May 28, 2014)

Grindspine said:


> I saw some recent pictures of him playing what appeared to be an RGD instead of the RGs he has played so long.
> 
> He also had a cool looking xiphos at one point.
> 
> ...



I never see him playing stock rgs. I mostly see him playing lacs rgs with a reversed headstock single bridge pickup and lo pro edge equipped guitars.


----------



## jwade (May 28, 2014)

_
"At the Ibanez LA custom shop signing all the back plates for my Limited Edition 7 string signature guitar coming soon."_


----------



## asher (May 28, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised to see Ibanez do more signatures this way, if it goes like the M8M and sort-of the TAM1000. High price but high quality, limited so they're not obligated to move a ton, and if it really takes off (more than just the fanboy market) they can run a lower price model.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (May 28, 2014)

I'm kind of expecting to be bummed out by a boring guitar.... It's cool he finally gets a sig even if it is a limited run.


----------



## celticelk (May 28, 2014)

At least now we can stop speculating about the goddamn thing.


----------



## Grindspine (May 28, 2014)

poopyalligator said:


> I never see him playing stock rgs. I mostly see him playing lacs rgs with a reversed headstock single bridge pickup and lo pro edge equipped guitars.


 
I mean stock RG shape, I know they're made by LACS, but the design is nothing too extraordinary.


----------



## Imalwayscold (May 29, 2014)

I can remember reading somewhere that his guitars have obscenely thin necks on them.


----------



## Asrial (May 29, 2014)

Can we try to guess the specs on this new signature guitar? Could be fun to see how predictable it is. 

27" scale 24 frets
Basswood/alder body
Indian rosewood fingerboard
Maple neck, 5p with wenge stripes
neckthrough design and quartersawn
Offset dot inlay, treble side, with FF 12th fret inlay
Reverse headstock
Ibanez tremolo-system
HH config, SD actives (blackouts or custom-order)
3-way pickup selector and single volume control

The body shape is the unpredictable one. RG? RGD? RGA? Xiphos?!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 29, 2014)

Imalwayscold said:


> I can remember reading somewhere that his guitars have obscenely thin necks on them.



Everything in the Universe naturally stretches to balance.


----------



## the.godfather (May 29, 2014)

Hmm. Very interested in this. I'll be keeping a close eye on pricing and availability.


----------



## downburst82 (May 29, 2014)

I would assume it will probably be the specs they have released a couple of times already in connection with his upcoming sig? (2014 catalog has a photoshop representation of it and lists most of the specs) 

Could be since this is "limited edition" they decided to ditch that and go with something different?

Still I would say its more than likely they will follow the specs already laid out for the most part 

ps: I tried to find a link to the catalog picture but for I cant seem to find one(have it saved on my computer but lazy), i'm pretty sure most people interested in his sig have seen it anyways.


----------



## Skullet (May 29, 2014)

I'm guessing it will be a limited edition high end model and a cheaper premium model will be released later down the line ( it may even be a diff Dino model like what they done with tosin , who knows )


----------



## downburst82 (May 29, 2014)

Just because so far there is no pictures of what it might possibly look like, these are what is out there for speculation so far.










Again with it being "limited edition" it could mean they went in a different direction?

ps: again I know most of you have probably already seen these but whats a thread without a few pix  (besides control covers of course)


----------



## Teh_Br00ts_Man (May 29, 2014)

I really hope it's a 27" neck, opposed to the regular 26.5" on RGDs. (If it is an RGD of course)


----------



## rifftrauma (May 29, 2014)

Nice, glad they worked it out!


----------



## Churchie777 (May 29, 2014)

reverse 7 headstock FINALLY!


----------



## celticelk (May 29, 2014)

Teh_Br00ts_Man said:


> I really hope it's a 27" neck, opposed to the regular 26.5" on RGDs. (If it is an RGD of course)



Zoom on the catalog image and look at the placement of the 2 and the ) in the neck specification. There's no way that says 27" - it takes up too much space.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 29, 2014)

Limited edition, huh? If we're talking TAM100 - M8M pricing, I'm out. Cool it's gonna happen anyways, but I smell some frustrating details, either regarding the price or international availability.


----------



## Helstormau (May 29, 2014)

Looking forward to this. Shame it wont be the xiphos shape  Loved the look of his LACS one


----------



## the.godfather (May 29, 2014)

shitsøn;4054272 said:


> Limited edition, huh? If we're talking TAM100 - M8M pricing, I'm out. Cool it's gonna happen anyways, but I smell some frustrating details, either regarding the price or international availability.



If it's a limited edition and they've got Dino signing the plates...the price is gonna be in that ballpark. Plus well, it's Ibanez. That's what they do. Collectors will still jump on them asap regardless of price.


----------



## cardinal (May 29, 2014)

Limited Edition doesn't necessarily mean huge money. The Komrad sig is "limited edition" as well.


----------



## nikt (May 29, 2014)

downburst82 said:


>



Non painted back of the neck on dino sig?


----------



## slapnutz (May 29, 2014)

As much as I'm Gasing for this, I dunno, I just fear that the paintjob will either make it or break it for me.

Please dont have a sparkly/metalflake finish. (that said, its HIS Sig so he can tell me to .... right off)


----------



## Churchie777 (May 29, 2014)

i just always wished this was released back in the day


----------



## Decipher (May 29, 2014)

Nice to finally have some confirmation. I'm just anxious for Ibanez's announcement so that I can go pre-order mine. I figure price point will be higher but I just don't care, been wanting his sig forever.

I'm very curious on any info for the sig Seymour Duncan Blackouts he was working on. Hopefully it'll be in there.


----------



## HurrDurr (May 29, 2014)

The sig. looks awesome so far. *HOPEFULLY* it sits at the price of the also _*'limited edition'*_ Komrad.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (May 29, 2014)

I know that it's a huge, massive, gigantic deal for Dino fans everywhere, but I can't see why there is hype for a super expensive RGD with a single pickup and possibly another 1/2 inch in scale length (and a few other details), beyond that fact that it's gonna have Dino's name on it. Assuming that it would be like the M8M or the TAM100 in price, of course. It's awesome that he will finally get something though.


----------



## Skullet (May 29, 2014)

I think most of the hype is the fact there will be a limited production 7 string with a reversed headstock ?


----------



## jwade (May 29, 2014)

I don't see how a TAM/M8M price would happen. Dino doesn't go for super high-end shit with his guitars to begin with, so...


----------



## Les (May 29, 2014)

I think will be around 1300-1500 dollars street. I'd buy one in a heartbeat. That red color is so secksy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 29, 2014)

I think I remember the rumored price was around $2000.


----------



## Sebastian (May 29, 2014)

Skullet said:


> I'm guessing it will be a limited edition high end model and a cheaper premium model will be released later down the line ( it may even be a diff Dino model like what they done with tosin , who knows )



It'll be a limited run - but if people will buy it will stay in production longer if people don't buy it it will not last long.

Who knows maybe a cheaper model will be released later? It all depends from the sales...

I guess it's best to wait patiently for more updates


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2014)

jwade said:


> Dino doesn't go for super high-end shit with his guitars to begin with, so...



Huh?

Pretty much all of his guitars have been near-priceless (as in not sold to the public) American made (LACS) custom guitars, sometimes with custom bridges and pickups. 

Given the prices on used LACS I would probably put the value around $3k on average. 

You don't need goofy features and flashy woods to make a high end guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 29, 2014)

Sebastian said:


> It'll be a limited run - but if people will buy it will stay in production longer if people don't buy it it will not last long.
> 
> Who knows maybe a cheaper model will be released later? It all depends from the sales...
> 
> I guess it's best to wait patiently for more updates



Insanely thin neck or not, I'd buy a budget DCM.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 29, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Huh?
> 
> Pretty much all of his guitars have been near-priceless (as in not sold to the public) American made (LACS) custom guitars, sometimes with custom bridges and pickups.
> 
> ...



I think the point he is going for is that Dino is not Tosin and his guitars dont have exotic woods and gold hardware and a ton of switching options. When your admittedly very expensive handmade guitars look like lots of other guys' home-modded 7620s it can be hard to get excited about a $3000 production version.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2014)

xwmucradiox said:


> I think the point he is going for is that Dino is not Tosin and his guitars dont have exotic woods and gold hardware and a ton of switching options. When your admittedly very expensive handmade guitars look like lots of other guys' home-modded 7620s it can be hard to get excited about a $3000 production version.



Implying that woods and switches determine a guitars price, especially from a large, well established maker. That's not the case. 

The TAM/M8M are pricey because they fill very small niches (8-strings, long scale, etc.) and made in the best shops Ibanez has on payroll. This guitar will fit in all those aforementioned niches, and will likely be made at one of the nicer shops. 

Also, $3k? The price seems to be going up at a rate only the internet can make happen.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 29, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> *Implying that woods and switches determine a guitars price, especially from a large, well established maker. *That's not the case.
> 
> The TAM/M8M are pricey because they fill very small niches (8-strings, long scale, etc.) and made in the best shops Ibanez has on payroll. This guitar will fit in all those aforementioned niches, and will likely be made at one of the nicer shops.
> 
> Also, $3k? The price seems to be going up at a rate only the internet can make happen.



That's not what I said at all really. Unless you are mistaking my suggestion that folks might not see as much perceived *value* in a bare-bones RGD for a very high *price.*


----------



## Rick (May 29, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> i just always wished this was released back in the day



That would have been sweet.


----------



## jwade (May 29, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Huh?
> 
> Pretty much all of his guitars have been near-priceless (as in not sold to the public) American made (LACS) custom guitars, sometimes with custom bridges and pickups.
> 
> ...



A single pickup, flat black, minimal inlay, single volume RG/RGD would not be considered a 'high-end' guitar at all. What I meant is that he plays very spartan instruments. IE: tools. Aside from the airbrushed graphics he gets, his instruments are very very basic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 29, 2014)

jwade said:


> A single pickup, flat black, minimal inlay, single volume RG/RGD would not be considered a 'high-end' guitar at all.



Do you consider the Ibanez M8M a high end guitar? Because you pretty much just described it. 

Although, the M8M does have a tone knob, I will give you that.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 29, 2014)

You can build a guitar like that to a very high level of craftsmanship and justify high expense. The $6000 M8M is a perfect example. But conventional definitions of "high end" would probably include more flash. Think of something like a Daemoness which has a ton of inlay and fancy wood for all that money. If you like spartan then a basic guitar is awesome. But if Ibanez is charging you $3000 for your hero's guitar and giving you very few features for all that money you might scoff at it. Its all just a matter of perspective and personal preference.


----------



## asher (May 29, 2014)

High quality is workmanship and material selection, not specs list


----------



## Tisca (May 29, 2014)

Available soon 


----------



## jwade (May 29, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Do you consider the Ibanez M8M a high end guitar? Because you pretty much just described it.
> 
> Although, the M8M does have a tone knob, I will give you that.



Those are neck-throughs made in Japan, though. Not a very accurate comparison point to the bolt-on basswood guitars that Dino favors.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 29, 2014)

1) How do you know this won't be made in Japan?
2) He has both bolt-on and neck-throughs. 



EDIT: 
3) Why does a bolt-on matter if it's high end or not?


----------



## s4tch (May 29, 2014)

xwmucradiox said:


> Think of something like a Daemoness which has a ton of inlay and fancy wood for all that money.



This is a Daemoness:






TBH I prefer the simplicity of this one over an average Daemoness build with huge inlays, fancy woods and stuff. This is a barebones guitar, yet high-end.

I'd consider a limited edition MIJ Dino sig high-end, regardless of the flashy details.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 29, 2014)

What woods are his guitars typically?


----------



## jwade (May 29, 2014)

*MOD EDIT: Rep complaints, they'll get you banned.  *

As for the statement itself, to be fair, the blacked-out entry in the Ibanez product catalog showed the DCM100 having a Prestige neck, so unless they changed the specs drastically, it does seem like it'd be Japanese-made. Is it likely to be made by Sugi + have the M8Ms level of quality/craftmanship? I really doubt that. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm excited for this guitar, and I'm sure it'll be excellent quality, but all of this talk about a price-point on par with Tosin's and Meshuggahs guitar? I find that completely ridiculous.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (May 29, 2014)

I for one am hoping this takes off and they do a budget version. Maybe a Premium? Who knows, with Dino playing 8s as often as he does maybe they could do an 8 version. Dreaming, I know.


----------



## AJD000M (May 29, 2014)

I wouldnt mind this at all. But def not worth 3k


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (May 29, 2014)

s4tch said:


> This is a Daemoness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT is gorgeous.


----------



## MetalDaze (May 30, 2014)

Ibanez. Please. Lefty. 

Don't worry, I already know the answer


----------



## BusinessMan (May 30, 2014)

AJD000M said:


> I wouldnt mind this at all. But def not worth 3k



I wouldn't mind this being the actual guitar, but definitely not worth 3k to me. A guitar's worth depends on the person. This would suit someone's needs well and I'm sure they'd pay for it to get the job done, but I wouldn't as I don't see it worth 3k to me.

Chances are it's going to be a 3k rgd2127(z) with a reversed headstock, single bridge pup, probably in flat black/invisible shadow, and bolt on neck (which sounds awesome). I'd love to have one, but I wouldn't pay that much for it. Hopefully it sells well and gets made into a production model (which it will no doubt, but as for becoming a production model, less than likely. There's always hope!).


----------



## Sebastian (May 30, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> What woods are his guitars typically?



I think it's mahogany, alder, maple


----------



## Churchie777 (May 30, 2014)

I'd actual love to see them make the build total very limited and made in the LACS with no cheaper model down the track give these alot of worth and not have em like a bad disease with every man and his dog having them


----------



## Skullet (May 30, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> I'd actual love to see them make the build total very limited and made in the LACS with no cheaper model down the track give these alot of worth and not have em like a bad disease with every man and his dog having them



To be fair these will have worth regardless of a budget/premium model (if they even bring one out) . For all we know this limited edition could be a RGD and the premium (again if there is one) will be an RG so either way the limited edition model will have worth . Just like the meshuggah models .


----------



## jbard (May 30, 2014)

The specs with exotic woods and such will have a bit of an impact on price, but the #1 justification for me when buying high end custom shop guitars is the QA/attention to detail that results in a feel and playability that nearly all production guitars just don't have. My M8M for instance is super basic, but the playability on it never ceases to amaze me.

Guitars are tools and the more attention to detail in the crafting of the tool, the sharper and easier to use you can expect it to be.


----------



## GXPO (May 30, 2014)

We should all wildly speculate until in fighting kills any possible joy we could have gained from this otherwise exciting, long awaited announcement. 

Some of you guys need to chill.. I mean, there is a good chance it will be expensive but we have zero confirmation of where it's even being made. I hope it's a 5 string Sabre with a square heal, fat neck and single coils just to enjoy the outrage.  

All that being said, a red RGD with an ebony board would set my world on fire.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 30, 2014)

AJD000M said:


> I wouldnt mind this at all. But def not worth 3k



And you're getting a $3k price point from where?


----------



## Estilo (May 30, 2014)

Barebones no BS doesn't always translate to low price. Look at .........s, Blackmachines, Jaden Roses. Bet they don't look unjustifiable of their high price tag to the commoner. 

On the other hand overly flashy details can look tacky rendering them looking "cheap" in the eyes of the consumer. Recall how fanciful inlays are disdained upon generally?


----------



## musicaldeath (May 30, 2014)

I just want to see one in the wild. Would be awesome if it was his 8 string RGD... but I doubt that will be the case.


----------



## Tesla (May 30, 2014)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 30, 2014)

Tesla said:


>



This pretty much explains every Dino Cazares thread in SSO history. 

The guy seems really polarizing.


----------



## asher (May 30, 2014)




----------



## ImNotAhab (May 30, 2014)

Tesla said:


>



You sir, have won the internet.


----------



## Korngod (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm definitely intrigued! Zooming in on the catalog ad... I see 26.5" scale. I wish I'd have enough to fork out for it... my guess is that it will be priced around $1000-1500


----------



## Ale (Jun 1, 2014)

MetalDaze said:


> Ibanez. Please. Lefty.
> 
> Don't worry, I already know the answer




Ah! Lefty mate here, I know! Even if it could possibly in a parallel universe be lefty it would be, of course, in black. It's a constant love/hate with Ibanez


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 1, 2014)

Korngod said:


> I'm definitely intrigued! Zooming in on the catalog ad... I see 26.5" scale. I wish I'd have enough to fork out for it... my guess is that it will be priced around $1000-1500



If it's a premium model, I can see it going that low. 

Otherwise, if it's a standard signature model, it'll be around $2000 - $2800, I would say.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Jun 2, 2014)

$1000 would be very wishful thinking.. I'm definitely guessing around the mid $2k range.


----------



## jl-austin (Jun 2, 2014)

I am thinking $8k.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 2, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If it's a premium model, I can see it going that low.
> 
> Otherwise, if it's a standard signature model, it'll be around $2000 - $2800, I would say.



I second it this (although doubtful it'll be premium). Based in the price of other ***100 models they're at least 2k (it was the dcm100 in the ibanez catalog).


----------



## guitargeorge1 (Jun 2, 2014)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 2, 2014)

guitargeorge1 said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'll never be able to afford one.

Edit: bolt on or neck thru?


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 2, 2014)

New Pickup or just a rebranded Blackout?


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 3, 2014)

Chiba666 said:


> New Pickup


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 3, 2014)

Dat is pure sex. I might be selling my stef b7...


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 3, 2014)

Nevermind... I go to University of kentucky and i would probably banned for owning anything red.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 3, 2014)

I love my VCF... I love my VCF... I love my... eh, who am I kidding.

Nevermind my wife, I'D KILL ME if I tried to buy a $2K+ Dino sig at this point (and I've got two different FF logos tattooed on my arm for crying out loud)!


----------



## mikolo (Jun 3, 2014)

damnit, Iwant that


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jun 3, 2014)

I like the look but it's not for me (one active pickup isnt my style). But this raises a question in my head, why the hell don't we get more offset dot guitars from Ibby? Like what the hell ibanez!


----------



## badhabit (Jun 3, 2014)

totally getting one so i can swap the neck onto my RG7421 



on a serious note, ~$3k... uh


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah local ibanez store said they can do it for $2799 but order in by tonight only one shipment to Aus....had to sit here look at the pic and tell myself why i DO NOT need this


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jun 3, 2014)

Love it! 

And I'll never see or touch one in my life. And by the time I have the money for it, it'll be gone and Dino will have moved on to a company that'll give him a signature that'll last longer than one NAMM season


----------



## badhabit (Jun 3, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> Yeah local ibanez store said they can do it for $2799 but order in by tonight only one shipment to Aus....had to sit here look at the pic and tell myself why i DO NOT need this



Yeah i saw the add, SA here too... wonder if its been snapped up yet


----------



## Skullet (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks good , i'm sure these will sell straight away and will show ibanez there is a demand for them then a premium model could appear


----------



## Hind (Jun 3, 2014)

guitargeorge1 said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Where did you find this? Looks pretty official!


----------



## decoy205 (Jun 3, 2014)

They will sell for the reverse headstock alone. I like it.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 3, 2014)

Any Ibanez reverse headstock is very cool in my book but if thats the official Dino sig we all been waiting on for so long, colour me disappointed


----------



## Grindspine (Jun 3, 2014)

Ok, I retract my former question about if there was anything special about it. That matte maroon color would be a great contrast to my "invisible shadow" RGD.

As far as price point, if Ibanez had it down to the Prestige RGD or M80M price (~$1,500), I think that it would be reasonable. I do not see any indication that it is neck through. Effectively, it looks like the 2127z with one active pickup and an Edge Lo Pro instead of the Edge Zero.

Either way, the idea is starting to grow on me.


----------



## cardinal (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks cool. I can only assume that its price will be around the Apex200, which is ~$2,600.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 3, 2014)

cardinal said:


> Looks cool. I can only assume that its price will be around the Apex200, which is ~$2,600.



I'm assuming this, too, especially since it's a Prestige model. 

Anything under $2k is wishful thinking. But if it happens, I'll be fvcking amazed.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 3, 2014)

It's bolt-on for sure, or else Ibanez would have specified the body as a _'Mahogany Wing Body'_

Throw me in with the lot that think it's a bit overpriced for what it is, if it settles in at ~3K USD street. I've never really been into FF _(never even heard ONE song, I sh!t you not)_, so I'm not in a rush to get myself one, but I've always liked his many LACS' and that's what originally dragged me into following all this... 

And as such...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 3, 2014)

What were you expecting?  Dino likes stripped-down guitars with single pickups and a trem.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 3, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What were you expecting?  Dino likes stripped-down guitars with single pickups and a trem.



And I like that, honestly... But I don't know about that $3k price tag :/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 3, 2014)

Seriously, where the hell is everyone finding this $3k price tag?


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 3, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> But I don't know about that $3k price tag :/







HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Seriously, where the hell is everyone finding this $3k price tag?


This  ...

someone wrote the Apex200 is $2,600? I think it will cost less than the APEX200


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 3, 2014)

Ok all these price question Ibanez center here in Australia has it at $2799AUD i assume itll be the same everywhere


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 3, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> Ok all these price question Ibanez center here in Australia has it at $2799AUD i assume itll be the same everywhere



Based on this and quickly typing it in to google it comes out to $2589. Let's call it $2600.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 3, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> Ok all these price question Ibanez center here in Australia has it at $2799AUD i assume itll be the same everywhere



I *highly doubt* the price will be the same all around the world - Isn't everything more expensive in Australia as guitars/gear goes?

Same thing with Europe - guitars are more expensive than in the US...

so for sure the States will get a better price - like with "every" guitar out there


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 3, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> Ok all these price question Ibanez center here in Australia has it at $2799AUD i assume itll be the same everywhere



Is that retail or street?



Sebastian said:


> I *highly doubt* the price will be the same all around the world - Isn't everything more expensive in Australia as guitars/gear goes?



The Uppercut series is $2500 in Aus, while it's $2000 in the US. Whatever it is in Aus, I imagine it'll be $300 - $500 cheaper in the US.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 3, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Uppercut series is $2500 in Aus, while it's $2000 in the US. Whatever it is in Aus, I imagine it'll be $300 - $500 cheaper in the US.


This. Aussies kinda get screwed over too often by big company prices (which is extremely unfortunate.. ) so anything that's branded by a big manufacturer name is bound to have a good fraction higher of a price there, like mentioned in the post above. 2,000usd would be a really nice price for a prestige RGD Dino sig, though I don't think I'd personally pay more than 1,800 because I really need that neck humbucker and wouldn't want to have to route it, BUT THEN AGAIN it opens the opportunity to route for a single coil in the neck which colors me interested.. but then I don't quite play 7s in band situations to justify busting that much on a guitar before I bust it on a prestige 6er instead, which keep in mind the main prestige line had a MAJOR price drop this year with the introduction of the new models, due to what people assume to be the japanese economy.. which COULD mean the dino sig might be even cheaper.

Who knows, we'll see soon enough.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 3, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is that retail or street?.



that was street, retail was 3100 i think


----------



## MikeH (Jun 3, 2014)

I dig it. 

I won't ever buy one, but I dig it.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Jun 3, 2014)

I dig it too but I have a strong feeling it's going to be more than $2k... and with that said, I'd much rather buy the guitar I originally wanted to buy when it comes out: the uppercut.


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2014)

It sure does look nice.


----------



## Forkface (Jun 4, 2014)

I am more excited about the pickup than the guitar itself 
you think they'll release them for general sale or just for this model?

I need me some RETRIBUTIONS in my guitars


----------



## 77zark77 (Jun 4, 2014)

One pickup guitars are cool only when they come with a nice graphic finish


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 4, 2014)

About to put in my preorder for it!


----------



## shikamaru (Jun 4, 2014)

reverse headstock mmh, too bad it&#8217;s based off an RGD, because that means only RGD would be compatible with it. I&#8217;m neither a FF fan nor a single pickup fan, but I like the finish on that one

I bet they&#8217;ll be selling like hot cakes, no matter the price point.


----------



## nikt (Jun 4, 2014)

I've got to try how those new Blackouts will compare to EMG 707DC


----------



## Helstormau (Jun 4, 2014)

This axe looks f_u_ckin tasty. Shame I won't be able to afford one anytime soon


----------



## Musiscience (Jun 4, 2014)

Anybody knows anything about those new duncans retribution pickups, and where they stand compared to the many iterations of the blackouts?



shitsøn;4060574 said:


> About to put in my preorder for it!



Peppering my angus for this NGD.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 4, 2014)

Musiscience said:


> Anybody knows anything about those new duncans retribution pickups, and where they stand compared to the many iterations of the blackouts?



Those will be Dino's signature pickups, I think it's too early to write anything more about them


----------



## Musiscience (Jun 4, 2014)

Sebastian said:


> Those will be Dino's signature pickups, I think it's too early to write anything more about them



I'll just be patient then


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 4, 2014)

Gonna check my local music store today about pre-ordering one of these.


----------



## BetterOffShred (Jun 4, 2014)

I think it looks pretty cool. I'm not particularly stoked about buying a single bridge pickup guitar for that kind of spread, but it does look fantastic and has the glorious reverse headstock .. I have to agree with a previous poster that if you could wait 2 years you could get a Daemoness for this price point.. Dino is pretty slay though thats for sure, he's been sawing on Ibanez most of his professional career. I'd like to see this guitar be a total hit.

-Brett


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 4, 2014)

I know this is something we have wanted for such a long time, but it is super disappointing that Dino is getting this guitar NOW as opposed to when he was a much more popular player.


----------



## Decipher (Jun 5, 2014)

Well, I'll be calling my local dealer tomorrow to get one on preorder.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 5, 2014)

MetalBuddah said:


> I know this is something we have wanted for such a long time, but it is super disappointing that Dino is getting this guitar NOW as opposed to when he was a much more popular player.



I know what you mean. Fear Factory are sounding pretty horrible right now. The whole current situation with the band is a bit iffy to be honest.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jun 5, 2014)

^ Just look at it like a "Lifetime Achievement Award".
You *KNOW* he deserves it if you look at it that way.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 5, 2014)

i get the feeling ibanez has been wanting to do this for as long as we wanted it but Dino's always said no


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 5, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> i get the feeling ibanez has been wanting to do this for as long as we wanted it but Dino's always said no


----------



## nikt (Jun 5, 2014)

I will probably be the only one but I just wish the neck to be painted to match the body and headstock like on most of his guitars.


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> i get the feeling ibanez has been wanting to do this for as long as we wanted it but Dino's always said no



Incorrect, good sir.


----------



## Grindspine (Jun 6, 2014)

nikt said:


> I will probably be the only one but I just wish the neck to be painted to match the body and headstock like on most of his guitars.


 
Now that you mention it, I thought that Dino was a fan of painted necks...


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 6, 2014)

Grindspine said:


> Now that you mention it, I thought that Dino was a fan of painted necks...



I remember reading an interview in Guitar World after Digimortal came out in which he claimed that his mids sounded way better when he switched to a painted-neck guitar.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 6, 2014)

Rick said:


> Incorrect, good sir.



i wouldve thought this wouldve happen yonks ago at their peak of FF


----------



## Decipher (Jun 6, 2014)

Got my pricing info from my local dealer up here (Calgary, Alberta, Canada). Going in during my lunch break to put down my deposit.

Also this:
http://www.ibanezrules.com/new/dcm100.htm


----------



## Xaios (Jun 6, 2014)

Not the guitar for me, but that color red looks fantastic, as does the reverse headstock.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jun 7, 2014)

Wish I could get one... Looks really nice. Love the reversed headstock..

I HATE the fact that it's gotta be a "limited edition" ..Why? Just why? I don't get it...


----------



## stevo1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I was put on Rich's list to contact me when he gets the final price of these, at which point I'll pull the trigger on one. Can't wait for this!


----------



## jl-austin (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm kind of sad really. When I see that guitar, I am like "cool a red RGD w/ reversed head stock and single pickup". I don't know if that is "THE" guitar he mostly uses now, but when I think of Dino's guitars, a red RGD doesn't come to my mind.

It is a cool guitar though. I do like it a lot!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 7, 2014)

Ever since the RGD came out, he started using them more and more. I guess thats where his tastes have shifted.


----------



## Vairish (Jun 13, 2014)

Axe Palace just listed the price as $2299.99.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 13, 2014)

£1355 is way to much for me to ever spend on a guitar, as much as I'd love to.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 13, 2014)

Vairish said:


> Axe Palace just listed the price as $2299.99.



....ing kept telling you guys it wouldn't be $3k. 

http://axepalace.com/ibanez-dcm100-dino-cazares-7-string-guitar.html


----------



## wyldweasil (Jun 13, 2014)

there's nothing about this that says to me it's a Dino signature other than one single pickup. I realize they have to market these sigs to everyone, but he could have personalized it a bit more, that grey Ibby a few pages back would've been perfect

i probably would've been all over this 10 years ago


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm curious to hear how that pickup sounds.

The color is gorgeous, it's a shame there isn't a stock model guitar in that deep, red color. I'd own that in a heartbeat.


----------



## cardinal (Jun 13, 2014)

Man, wish the Apex200 had that price.


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 14, 2014)

Tesla said:


> £1355 is way to much for me to ever spend on a guitar, as much as I'd love to.



It would be more like £2,000 in the UK anyway.

Everything costs more here.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 14, 2014)

mnemonic said:


> It would be more like £2,000 in the UK anyway.
> 
> Everything costs more here.



I never even accounted for the "just because" tax. Shit...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 19, 2014)

Instagram
"Dino Cazares: the co-creator of the EMG 707(1996) and the Seymour Duncan Blackout(2007), introduces to you the "Retribution" active pickup by Seymour Duncan (2014) Available in 6,7 and 8 string ,in phase 1 and phase 2 Coming soon"


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 19, 2014)

Disapponted with the latest 3 Ibanez sig.
I mean the Bowen, the Kiko and the Dino.
They're just high end guitar with a name stamped on them.
They have much better Prestige around.
That especially sucks considering the 3 previous sig were the M8, the TAM and the EGEN.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jun 19, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Disapponted with the latest 3 Ibanez sig.
> I mean the Bowen, the Kiko and the Dino.
> They're just high end guitar with a name stamped on them.
> They have much better Prestige around.
> That especially sucks considering the 3 previous sig were the M8, the TAM and the EGEN.



And look at the price differences (in USD. I don't know the Italian prices). 

The M8M is $6000
The TAM100 is $4000
And the EGEN18 is $3000. 

I mean, they can't all have some crazy new feature. Some artists want their own spin on something they love. Hell, I know my signature wouldn't be anything too special. Just a classy, high quality axe with great features, playability, and tone. 

And how would you know the Prestiges are better than guitars that you probably haven't played? You're right. An Ibanez Prestige is a GREAT guitar. I love them! But a Japanese Ibanez Signature is typically a bit ahead in the quality department. Not much, but enough to make a difference. So just judging by their track record alone, the chances are good that these signature models will be a bit better than your average Prestige.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 19, 2014)

Zombie13 said:


> Instagram
> "Dino Cazares: the co-creator of the EMG 707(1996) and the Seymour Duncan Blackout(2007), introduces to you the "Retribution" active pickup by Seymour Duncan (2014) Available in 6,7 and 8 string ,in phase 1 and phase 2 Coming soon"



I wonder if Dino has ever introduced himself WITHOUT mentioning things he created/founded.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 19, 2014)

The Retribution will come in Bridge and Neck versions  So that's good news for the people that will want a set


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 20, 2014)

Since first photos are available




































And yes - the pickup will have the "S" logo...


----------



## Decipher (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## kamello (Jul 21, 2014)

oh god, that color is unbelievable


----------



## neurosis (Jul 21, 2014)

I like this quiet a lot. What is striking me the most is how Ibanez will only offer woods different from basswood mostly on these signature guitars while most other stuff they produce (I am talking about the Prestige line mainly) has been more and more stuck in that combination. 

I wonder why. Not that I have anything against it. Just wondering what the reasoning is. Love the Dino Sig. And Mahagony in a seven string will sound massive.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm not so sure about that ad saying he was the "co-creator" of the EMG 707. I thought some other guy no longer here single handed saved the world by discovering all active pickup ERG related solutions. Skeptical.


----------



## Ammusa (Jul 22, 2014)

That reverse headstock... Pure win!


----------



## Orzech (Jul 22, 2014)

I love the color and general simplicity


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 22, 2014)

As far as signature models go, I really dig that one! Fit's Dino's style perfectly and is fairly understated as well. Price arguments aside, I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 22, 2014)

I really want to check out those pickups. I'm expecting tight tight tight! I remember he was working on these with SD but I'm not sure if he had them on the recent Megadeth tour. I got to talk to Mike Heller and forgot to ask. Dino was using a Kemper so their set had close to original tones, and it sounded so F'ing good. I wish I could say that about Burton's singing.


----------



## Rich5150 (Jul 22, 2014)

Im digging it just really surprised it doesn't have a painted neck


----------



## cardinal (Jul 22, 2014)

I keep clicking the thread just to look at that thing. Looks awesome. Not the guitar for me, but a great looking axe.


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I'm not so sure about that ad saying he was the "co-creator" of the EMG 707.



He did.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 23, 2014)

Rick said:


> He did.



Yeah, and as I'm sure I said previously - _Constantly_ reminds us amongst reminding us of all the other stuff he started/founded/made...


----------



## Grindspine (Jul 23, 2014)

I like it, but I think that I said before. It's an RGD Prestige with a lo-pro, a Duncan Blackout (currently), and a metallic red finish. I would not mind having one, but at the same time, I am happy with my RGD 2127z. 

If I sound mixed on it, I am. It is a cool guitar, but I cannot help comparing it to other RGDs.


----------



## JMP2203 (Jul 23, 2014)

no edge-fx 7

:-(


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 23, 2014)

I need new pants...


----------



## Volsung (Jul 24, 2014)

However, I'm with Rich5150 in that I'm surprised that this doesn't have a painted neck. I don't know who convinced Dino to not go with a painted neck, but I'm sure they have one hell of a silver tongue. 

This guitar is a glorious beauty regardless and I'd love to own one someday. Also, like I mentioned in the dealer section, I hope this does well so Dino can get the 'Meshuggah treatment' and have both Prestige and affordable versions.


----------



## Decipher (Jul 24, 2014)

Volsung said:


> However, I'm with Rich5150 in that I'm surprised that this doesn't have a painted neck. I don't know who convinced Dino to not go with a painted neck, but I'm sure they have one hell of a silver tongue.
> 
> This guitar is a glorious beauty regardless and I'd love to own one someday. Also, like I mentioned in the dealer section, I hope this does well so Dino can get the 'Meshuggah treatment' and have both Prestige and affordable versions.


I also hope this model does well too. It would be great to have as "affordable" version of it in the future.

I have one of these on order and after seeing Rich's pictures I'm getting more and more excited. Still anxious for info on the new pickups....


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Xaios (Jul 24, 2014)

I'll be honest, I don't really like how the color turned out all that much. If it looked like it does in the pic Sebastian posted today, it'd be better. However, how the light hits it in the other pics on page 7 kinda gives it a washed out look that I'm not a fan of. Wish they'd used a deeper shade of red.

Of course, I was never going to buy one anyway, so take my opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## nikt (Jul 24, 2014)

Still non painted neck :/


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 25, 2014)

Xaios said:


> I'll be honest, I don't really like how the color turned out all that much. If it looked like it does in the pic Sebastian posted today, it'd be better. However, how the light hits it in the other pics on page 7 kinda gives it a washed out look that I'm not a fan of. Wish they'd used a deeper shade of red.



Fluorescent light always does that to satin finishes. Same thing happens with the Violet Chameleon RGD2127. That pic is not what the guitar looks like to the naked eye or in softer lighting. I think the DCM100 will be a killr guitar. People like me who always wanted a mahogany RGD7 will absolutely love this thing. 

I've sold a bunch of these already, so some people out there must dig it, thankfully!


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 26, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> I've sold a bunch of these already, so some people out there must dig it, thankfully!



Nice! and by that you mean pre-ordered or the "actual" guitars?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 26, 2014)

Sebastian said:


> Nice! and by that you mean pre-ordered or the "actual" guitars?



The guitar isn't out until the Fall, yeah.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 26, 2014)

Assuming I can make peace with the EMG route (honestly, not that big of a deal), I'm a big fan of this. The color is badass, the Lo-Pro is  and Mahogany on an RGD? I'm in.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 26, 2014)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Assuming I can make peace with the EMG route (honestly, not that big of a deal), I'm a big fan of this. The color is badass, the Lo-Pro is  and Mahogany on an RGD? I'm in.



Yeah now that that basically every pickup manufacturer (BKP, Duncan, Lundgren DiMarzio, etc) all make the EMG 707 sized pickups, that shouldn't be an issue anymore.


----------



## BigViolin (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh no Nick, it's still an issue.  Crap route shoulda never became a standard, and passives never should have evolved to active specs. 

Ok, I'm bitter.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 26, 2014)

BigViolin said:


> Oh no Nick, it's still an issue.  Crap route shoulda never became a standard, and passives never should have evolved to active specs.
> 
> Ok, I'm bitter.



Yes I agree but its obvious by now that ship has sailed.


----------



## BigViolin (Jul 26, 2014)

You're right, manufacturers reacted to a massive potential market.

...and it's Dino's sig and he should have the pup that he prefers.

Good on Dino! Even if I hate battery boxes. Really cool guitar either way and I'm glad they got it sorted and into production.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 26, 2014)

BigViolin said:


> You're right, manufacturers reacted to a massive potential market.
> 
> ...and it's Dino's sig and he should have the pup that he prefers.
> 
> Good on Dino! Even if I hate battery boxes. Really cool guitar either way and I'm glad they got it sorted and into production.



One could always fill the battery cavity with picks, gummy bears, or a special Mystery Substance if you wanted a passive pickup


----------



## BigViolin (Jul 27, 2014)

Haribo for tone!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 27, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> The guitar isn't out until the Fall, yeah.


Do you happen to have a definite release date?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 28, 2014)

shitsøn;4112857 said:


> Do you happen to have a definite release date?



Theres no such thing as "definite" with Ibanez. They're telling us November you never know until it happens.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 28, 2014)

BigViolin said:


> Haribo for tone!



Don't use the sugar-free ones. May make your low end muddy.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 28, 2014)

shitsøn;4112857 said:


> Do you happen to have a definite release date?



From Ibanezrules 


> PROJECTED ETA OF 11/10/14



Let's hope it's right!


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 29, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Don't use the sugar-free ones. May make your low end muddy.


----------



## Mechanized (Aug 3, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea of what this is gonna be in the UK? price wise


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Aug 3, 2014)

Mechanized said:


> Does anyone have any idea of what this is gonna be in the UK? price wise



EXPENSIVE POUNDS

Seriously tho, it's a 7 string signature, priced at about 3000 dollars on ibanez rules&#8230; so easily 2000 quid.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 3, 2014)

Ed_Ibanez_Shred said:


> EXPENSIVE POUNDS
> 
> Seriously tho, it's a 7 string signature, priced at about 3000 dollars on ibanez rules so easily 2000 quid.



No, its $2299 USD. MSRP is not the real price here.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Aug 4, 2014)

shit well it'll still be like 2000quid anyway


----------



## Joe B (Aug 6, 2014)

please an affordable Version soon!! 26,5 scale with the mexican flag Graphic, Retribution pick up... I would buy!


----------



## Joe B (Aug 6, 2014)

and ONLY VOLUME!


----------



## Deadfall (Aug 7, 2014)

How come a couple of you moderators will basically ban someone for ragging on Graham Bonnet? Yet you let a thread like this go on for ....ing weeks and the guitar isn't even out yet? (Grandma's boy). I mean..hell,what else could we say about it?


----------



## jwade (Aug 7, 2014)

Deadfall said:


> How come a couple of you moderators will basically ban someone for ragging on Graham Bonnet? Yet you let a thread like this go on for ....ing weeks and the guitar isn't even out yet? (Grandma's boy). I mean..hell,what else could we say about it?



A lot of people have been waiting many years for Dino to get a signature guitar released. It's been officially announced, and has a concrete set of specs for people to discuss. No need to go off-topic.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 7, 2014)

Deadfall said:


> How come a couple of you moderators will basically ban someone for ragging on Graham Bonnet? Yet you let a thread like this go on for ....ing weeks and the guitar isn't even out yet? (Grandma's boy). I mean..hell,what else could we say about it?



Because this is a legitimate discussion thread about a guitar a significant chunk of the forum is interested in finding new info about(pics, pricing, etc..).

You started a thread to just say "ZOMG Graham Bonnet SUXORS," and it was even allowed to go on for longer than expected. You were specifically banned for complaining about rep and telling a moderator that he's unemployed and living in his mom's basement. Also that was like 4 years ago. Let it go. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/128555-graham-bonnet-lol.html#post2109090


----------



## technomancer (Aug 7, 2014)

Deadfall said:


> How come a couple of you moderators will basically ban someone for ragging on Graham Bonnet? Yet you let a thread like this go on for ....ing weeks and the guitar isn't even out yet? (Grandma's boy). I mean..hell,what else could we say about it?



Looks like the thread wasn't even what got you banned, but throwing out stupid personal attacks. Since you clearly didn't get the point see you in two weeks


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 8, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah now that that basically every pickup manufacturer (BKP, Duncan, Lundgren *DiMarzio*, etc) all make the EMG 707 sized pickups, that shouldn't be an issue anymore.


DiMarzio does them now??? Anywhere I can see this?


----------



## teamSKDM (Aug 8, 2014)

the color initially made me think (satin jp-12) , this is cool tho.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 10, 2014)

I'll be satisfied that his guitar has come to fruition when I see a NGD

THEN I can finally put that personal beef to rest, even though I know I won't buy it


----------



## Helstormau (Aug 11, 2014)

1 pickup, 1 volume, trem, 7 strings, metallic red/maroon paint job, extended scale. Sounds like my type of guitar


----------



## Decipher (Aug 12, 2014)

Outside of the pics and info in this thread nothing "official" from Ibanez. Hopefully we'll see it soon.


----------



## Chi (Aug 12, 2014)

Kinda' sweet and all, but I'm not sure...it's nothing I'd spend that kind of money on. Might be just me.


----------



## HurrDurr (Aug 12, 2014)

shitsøn;4125573 said:


> DiMarzio does them now??? Anywhere I can see this?



Pretty sure they don't as of yet... But *zimbloth* might be privy to some undisclosed info.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 12, 2014)

Decipher said:


> Outside of the pics and info in this thread nothing "official" from Ibanez. Hopefully we'll see it soon.



Ibanez has made it official months ago. I dont know why this is still a cause for confusion. Its happening. We already have 5 on order with them.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 12, 2014)

metalgary said:


> what kinda price are they guna be ?



$2299. You can read the specs on the website.


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 13, 2014)

did this thread just go back to square one?


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 13, 2014)

Well it took them long enough to release one but at least they got there in the end!
The fact that i didn't keep hold of my LACS Dino still disturbs me if i think about it too long.

A few celebratory pics in remembrance and in celebration of a Dino Sig being released;












.....and with my RG2027xvv and RG7620!!!!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 13, 2014)

jtm45 said:


> The fact that i didn't keep hold of my LACS Dino still disturbs me if i think about it too long.



Good thing Dino got it back 

And thanks for sharing - great photos


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 13, 2014)

I hate you for once owning that


----------



## Decipher (Aug 13, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Ibanez has made it official months ago. I dont know why this is still a cause for confusion. Its happening. We already have 5 on order with them.


I think the confusion is that there hasn't been any official product announcement/press release from Ibanez but the info and the product cut sheet is out there (from where I don't know) on the internet. If people contact you or any other dealer, sure they'll find out that it can be ordered, etc.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 13, 2014)

Decipher said:


> I think the confusion is that there hasn't been any official product announcement/press release from Ibanez but the info and the product cut sheet is out there (from where I don't know) on the internet. If people contact you or any other dealer, sure they'll find out that it can be ordered, etc.



Yeah they made it official to us dealers some time ago, which is what counts. Its definitely coming, theres no more speculation or what-ifs. Its happening this fall.


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hell Ibanez centre here in Aus gave a shout for orders a couple months back, Rich has had it on his site also for just aslong


----------



## zack6 (Aug 14, 2014)

Well haven't been around SS forum since april, and this news really surprised me.
Is there any information why does dino finally approved his sign??
I mean, back then dino said on his twitter that his sign series won't happen.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 14, 2014)

jtm45 said:


> Well it took them long enough to release one but at least they got there in the end!
> The fact that i didn't keep hold of my LACS Dino still disturbs me if i think about it too long.
> 
> A few celebratory pics in remembrance and in celebration of a Dino Sig being released;



That gunmetal grey RG is one of my dream guitars. They could just release that and I'd be all over it. Personally, I'd prefer a blank board and a non-soapbar pickup though.


----------



## Musiscience (Aug 14, 2014)

The colour is hot as hell. The 3 piece neck looks absolutely delicious/incredible. And a lo-pro edge on a RGD? I don't even like Dino or Fear Factory and I would be all over this one if I didn't need the money for something else.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 14, 2014)

Dino specced this himself. So the "why" this happened is simply because "he managed to get what he wanted to", to be honest. He's pretty straightforward in this respect, to be honest.


----------



## jvms (Aug 14, 2014)

exacly how thin is the neck?


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 14, 2014)

jvms said:


> exacly how thin is the neck?



I think it'll be like 19mm all the way


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 18, 2014)

Didnt want this it didnt wow me didnt even interest me to buy one....................Just placed my order with Rich


----------



## MemphisHawk (Aug 18, 2014)

Looks like only 100 or so backing plates there..
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## guitargeorge1 (Aug 21, 2014)

New Catalogue summer 2014  

http://ibanez.s3.amazonaws.com/Cms/3051/14_Ibz_SumNewProd_Consum.pdf


----------



## Thaeon (Aug 21, 2014)

One of my best friends was his guitar tech on their last couple tours. He's even got one of his old necks sitting in his living room right now. Nothing really spectacular. A lot of his guitars aren't LACS at all. Modified stock guitars. I wasn't all that impressed. Carvins are put together better. I've seen some killer LACS stuff. But this wasn't it. Hopefully this is better news than what I'm expecting.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 21, 2014)

^ I had a completely different experience while checking out some of his LACS - I found them really amazing guitars, extremely well built! And Dan Lawrence's painting is truly awesome, especially "The Industrialist" - I haven't seen a photo that will show how the painted "cover" really looks on a black matt "background", really impressive live.

And also - if any of you have any questions for Dino - post them here 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/278077-dino-cazares-interview-post-your-questions-here.html


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 23, 2014)

Thaeon said:


> A lot of his guitars aren't LACS at all. Modified stock guitars


 hmmmmm


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 24, 2014)

Thaeon said:


> One of my best friends was his guitar tech on their last couple tours. He's even got one of his old necks sitting in his living room right now. Nothing really spectacular. A lot of his guitars aren't LACS at all. Modified stock guitars. I wasn't all that impressed. Carvins are put together better. I've seen some killer LACS stuff. But this wasn't it. Hopefully this is better news than what I'm expecting.



I have asked Dino if he can/wants to comment about "Modified stock guitars" etc.

this is what he said:



> *The neck that Thaeon is talking about is a stock RG neck. I had given it as a present to a tech - whom unfortunately I had to let go, because his work and knowledge about Ibanez guitars wasn't satisfactory enough - he was really cool and the time on tour was great! so it wasn't anything personal.
> 
> My day-to-day tech is Justin - he works for LACS - he also works for Paul Gilbert. Justin knows my guitars inside out, he also built a few of them for me - his work is really awesome!
> 
> That being said 99% of my guitars are LACS but of course I've been endorsed by Ibanez for 18 years and I have many stock guitars that I experiment with. Like different shapes, different hardware, different woods, different cut aways, different paint jobs, different neck dimensions etc... The thing is I don't want to waist experimenting on a LACS when i can experiment on a stock so then when I find something that I like I just have LACS build me a new custom.*



Pretty interesting!
It's a good idea to test such things on a stock guitar, I guess it has to save a lot of time as well - makes sense


----------



## Thaeon (Aug 24, 2014)

I agree, it is. However, my buddy has played almost exclusively ibanez guitars for his entire career. He's reconstructed several from parts since I've known him. He was also Paul Rogers guitar tech. From what he told me, he quit. I won't share why. Dino isn't giving you a complete picture. I will agree though, an LACS is a nice guitar. I've played a few. But I wouldn't compare it to an EBMM or even a Carvin. Not anymore anyway. I spoke with a couple of the guys who teach guitar craft at MI once about LACS stuff and they kinda rolled their eyes. Supposedly the guy who runs that shop has worked on a few for some big names. I don't know how accurate that is though.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 25, 2014)

Back on topic 



jvms said:


> exacly how thin is the neck?



1st fret 19mm
12th fret 20mm
and near the AANJ 21mm


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 25, 2014)

Having his little signature on the headstock like he does on his LACS would have been a nice touch


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 25, 2014)

Thaeon said:


> I will agree though, an LACS is a nice guitar. I've played a few. But I wouldn't compare it to an EBMM or even a Carvin



This comment made my day, thank you.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Aug 28, 2014)

Huge Dino fan....I don't really get the floyd on his model though...I never really equate him using a floyd alot..


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 28, 2014)

shred-o-holic said:


> Huge Dino fan....I don't really get the floyd on his model though...I never really equate him using a floyd alot..



He's said in interviews that he prefers the feel of a floyd for his picking hand while palm muting.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 28, 2014)

TheShreddinHand said:


> He's said in interviews that he prefers the feel of a floyd for his picking hand while palm muting.



I wonder if he'll migrate over to the tight end bridge. Same feel, less hassle.







Then again, it's not really hassle if you have a tech to do it for you I suppose.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 28, 2014)

Or he could just use the fixed bridge edge that they have on some LACS guitars (which I think just might be nothing more than a lo pro that's had a visit with a grinder and a drill).

But a fixed bridge just plays and sounds different than a floating bridge. If he's use to playing guitars with floating bridges, even if he doesn't use them, moving to a fixed bridge would feel weird and might not give the sound he wants.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 28, 2014)

He knows about the Edge FX's. His RG8's and his Demanufature RG7 have one.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 28, 2014)

TheShreddinHand said:


> He's said in interviews that he prefers the feel of a floyd for his picking hand while palm muting.






cardinal said:


> Or he could just use the fixed bridge edge that they have on some LACS guitars (which I think just might be nothing more than a lo pro that's had a visit with a grinder and a drill).



from what I know Ibanez will not make a 7 string Fixed Lo-pro edge bridge. They made 5 of them like... almost 15 years ago and that's about it  

Currently Dino has one in his (1 pickup) Demanufacture guitar


----------



## Tesla (Aug 28, 2014)

Sebastian said:


> from what I know Ibanez will not make a 7 string Fixed Lo-pro edge bridge. They made 5 of them like... almost 15 years ago and that's about it
> 
> Currently Dino has one in his (1 pickup) Demanufacture guitar



And from what I've gathered from the Ryan Shuck LACS thread, another one of those is in his.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Aug 28, 2014)

I really wish they would've used the FX Edge 7. Oh well, hopefully these do well and they do a cheaper model.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 29, 2014)

Tesla said:


> And from what I've gathered from the Ryan Shuck LACS thread, another one of those is in his.


Yes, there's one in this black Dino guitar as well:

I forgot who had the 4th  and I do not know who has the 5th


----------



## cardinal (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't think it'd be hard to DIY the FX Edge 7 bridge. The Lo Pro baseplate has spots for a trem arm on both sides, but only one side is drilled out (unless you have a Korn sig). Just drill out the other side and ream out the threads from the arm holder, grind back the base plate, and use those holes to mount the studs. It kinda looks like that's all they've done with the FX Edge 7. Not sure why they'd be so opposed to making them for endorsers.


----------



## Tango616 (Aug 29, 2014)

I kinda like it without the floyd imo, Ibanez kinda dropped the ball I think releasing something like this now, if they did this like, 10 years ago they'd make more money than they know what to do with. I'm sure they'll still do fine though.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Aug 29, 2014)

This is Dino's sig, the way he wants it end of story. I think the slight give of the tremolo, light gauge of strings and active pickup all add to his characteristic sound (not to mention that it's an incredibly stable system if you don't actually use the tremolo, which he doesn't).

Timing and price are both factors for me as my tastes now differ from this to the point where I can't justify spending that much on something I'd basically only use to play FF tunes. Still a cool and fairly unique sig though.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thaeon said:


> One of my best friends was his guitar tech on their last couple tours. He's even got one of his old necks sitting in his living room right now. Nothing really spectacular. A lot of his guitars aren't LACS at all. Modified stock guitars. I wasn't all that impressed. Carvins are put together better. I've seen some killer LACS stuff. But this wasn't it. Hopefully this is better news than what I'm expecting.



That is a pretty bold statement, seeing as how Carvin is really nothing spectacular when compared to many other high end guitars out there.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 2, 2014)

Guitar Porns facebook just posted this


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 2, 2014)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> Guitar Porns facebook just posted this



September 2nd - Dino's birthday  
But the photos of that guitar are available online for a long time now, chceck out the gear section on Dino's website:
Gear - DinoCazares.com


----------



## Churchie777 (Sep 3, 2014)

Dat signature foam!


----------



## anunnaki (Oct 9, 2014)

Just saw this http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/pro/disp/1/370508/1


----------



## Toxin (Oct 10, 2014)

^yeah, they're available for like 10 days in Japan already


----------



## gossong (Nov 8, 2014)

http://axepalace.com/ibanez-dcm100-dino-cazares-7-string-guitar.html


----------



## Churchie777 (Nov 9, 2014)

Im pretty excited for mine even tho i didnt like it to begin with


----------



## Decipher (Nov 9, 2014)

Man am I ever excited for mine to show up..... I'll have to check in with my local guy to see if he's heard anything.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 10, 2014)

gfvsdgdf said:


> I will be buying two of them depending on price. For sure one



Awesome


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2014)

ghfhfjhg said:


> I will be buying two of them depending on price. For sure one





gfvsdgdf said:


> I will be buying two of them depending on price. For sure one





Sebastian said:


> Awesome


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 10, 2014)

Electric Guitars Dino - DCM100 | Ibanez guitars

I didn't notice the guitar is on the Ibanez website already


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 10, 2014)

I already ordered one, just eagerly awaiting its arrival.


----------



## jvms (Nov 10, 2014)

well, the neck measurement is the same as most of the other prestige 7 strings... wasn't this one supposed to be a super slim special neck?


----------



## nikt (Nov 10, 2014)

Some real pix 
Ibanez DCM100
Ibanez DCM100 [Dino Cazares Signature Model]
Ibanez DCM100 [Dino Cazares Signature Model]


----------



## 77zark77 (Nov 10, 2014)

elegant !


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 10, 2014)

So stoked to get mine in, I ordered an extra one for myself


----------



## UltraParanoia (Nov 10, 2014)

About damn time Dino was featured this way on the Ibanez website


----------



## Churchie777 (Nov 11, 2014)

oh man them new pics are awesome can not wait


----------



## Churchie777 (Nov 14, 2014)

Got my email from Rich today to pick out the one i want  also should ship out about monday pretty pumped


----------



## Decipher (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice! I'm told by my local dealer that mine should be in my hands pretty soon as well.


----------



## aneurysm (Nov 14, 2014)

Basically the same like the RGD, except for the Trem the PU and Mahagony Body !


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 14, 2014)

aneurysm said:


> Basically the same like the RGD, except for the Trem the PU and Mahagony Body !



So just the shape.


----------



## aneurysm (Nov 14, 2014)

Really dig the Finish but wouldn´t buy one cause of the Trem and only one PU


----------



## kamello (Nov 14, 2014)

aneurysm said:


> Really dig the Finish but wouldn´t buy one cause of the Trem and only one PU



I understand the trem thing, but the pickup thing is easily fixed by a competent luthier, personally, if this was a fixed bridge model I would already be selling my RGA 321 

but massive props to Dino, that. thing. is. beautiful.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 15, 2014)

Cool vids  (HD on Youtube)


----------



## Shask (Nov 15, 2014)

I see that he is still using the Kemper......


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 16, 2014)

kamello said:


> if this was a fixed bridge model I would already be selling my RGA 321



You could always just set it up for whatever tuning you'd like and ignore the trem like I do. Or install a Tremol-No, which costs about $50, if you want it to behave like a fixed bridge.


----------



## Churchie777 (Nov 16, 2014)

Neck looks like shes gonna be a tad comfy


----------



## aneurysm (Nov 16, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> You could always just set it up for whatever tuning you'd like and ignore the trem like I do. Or install a Tremol-No, which costs about $50, if you want it to behave like a fixed bridge.



Good Point but still won´t sound like a fixed Bridge !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 16, 2014)

aneurysm said:


> Good Point but still won´t sound like a fixed Bridge !



Brass block.
Done.


----------



## aneurysm (Nov 16, 2014)

Looks promising, but still too complicated. What about the Nut, can i loosen the Screws and tune whatever i like ?
Talk me out of purchasing an Ibby J-Custom 7


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 16, 2014)

aneurysm said:


> Looks promising, but still too complicated. What about the Nut, can i loosen the Screws and tune whatever i like ?
> Talk me out of purchasing an Ibby J-Custom 7



With a Tremel-no or if you block the bridge in any other fashion, yeah you can.


----------



## aneurysm (Nov 16, 2014)

Damn you, why you´re always picking on me, that means i´ve to get a J-Custom but later


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 18, 2014)

Isn't this thing made by the same people that would be doing a JCustom guitar?

Really hoping that Ibanez follows what they did with Tosin and releases a non-prestige version of this guitar in the same price range. They'd probably sell really well and guys would be less hesitant to route out a neck pickup if they wanted it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 18, 2014)

^ I'd like to see a DCM20 ($800 - $1000) or a DCM10 Premium ($1000 - $1300). And are the Retributions going to be exclusive to the DCM or something? I've yet to see these outside of the Ibby. Something in the works for WNAMM?


----------



## Decipher (Nov 18, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^ I'd like to see a DCM20 ($800 - $1000) or a DCM10 Premium ($1000 - $1300). And are the Retributions going to be exclusive to the DCM or something? I've yet to see these outside of the Ibby. Something in the works for WNAMM?


I'm hoping for the same (Premium or import model) as well.

According to Seymour Duncan the Retributions are coming but no firm date yet: New Ibanez Signature Guitar... - Page 2


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 18, 2014)

> Yes, the Retribution is making its way down the line. They use a specially tuned preamp for more attack, clarity and increased headroom. Lower noise level and more dynamic response.



From that link, it sounds like it'll be like the EMTYs, but "18v modded" so to speak.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 18, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> Isn't this thing made by the same people that would be doing a JCustom guitar?
> 
> Really hoping that Ibanez follows what they did with Tosin and releases a non-prestige version of this guitar in the same price range. They'd probably sell really well and guys would be less hesitant to route out a neck pickup if they wanted it.



I know this will make me sound like a snob and possibly offend a few folks out there, but I honestly hope they do NOT release a cheap version of the Dino. I can tell you from a LOT of first hand experience that the TAM10 is not even 5% the quality guitar the TAM100 is. If they could get it to be reasonably close (i.e. LTD EC1000 vs. Eclipse II Standard) sure, but if I was Dino I would not want my name associated with something underwhelming. 

The DCM100s play, feel, and sound so spectacular, and the price honestly not that high ($2229, vs $3999 for the Tosin model), I'd rather it left alone.


----------



## Churchie777 (Nov 18, 2014)

^ Gotta agree Zimbloth


----------



## Tesla (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm going to hazard a guess here and say the next FF album is called Retribution, or at least a song on it will be.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 18, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> I know this will make me sound like a snob and possibly offend a few folks out there, but I honestly hope they do NOT release a cheap version of the Dino. I can tell you from a LOT of first hand experience that the TAM10 is not even 5% the quality guitar the TAM100 is. If they could get it to be reasonably close (i.e. LTD EC1000 vs. Eclipse II Standard) sure, but if I was Dino I would not want my name associated with something underwhelming.
> 
> The DCM100s play, feel, and sound so spectacular, and the price honestly not that high ($2229, vs $3999 for the Tosin model), I'd rather it left alone.



It definitely doesn't make you sound like a snob.  My only real point with suggesting it is that there aren't a tremendous amount of guys out there willing to plunk down $2500 after shipping and whatnot on a guitar. The configuration that Dino has there is something a LOT of guys want and Ibanez could really take advantage of it. I do understand that Dino wouldn't want his name associated with an inferior product, but in the end, business is business. 

For comparison - in high school, i scraped together a pile of cash in an attempt to buy a green dot Uni, but I was still at least 800 off the mark when the Ibanez rep happened to be in the store and showed me the literature for the 7620. I know that the quality comparison isn't the same (as both were made in the same factory i believe), but the young me flipped out and immediately paid for it in full. I ended up with the first 7620 in Canada.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 19, 2014)

Mine comes in at around Dec 8th. Can't wait!!!


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 19, 2014)

simonXsludge said:


> Mine comes in at around Dec 8th. Can't wait!!!



Getting mine on Friday, super pumped


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 20, 2014)

Dinos have arrived. Did not realize the Seymour Duncan Retribution pickup was passive sized.


----------



## aneurysm (Nov 20, 2014)

Looks absolutely SICK !


----------



## Decipher (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## BusinessMan (Nov 21, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Dinos have arrived. Did not realize the Seymour Duncan Retribution pickup was passive sized.



Much want. No money. Sad face


----------



## Zhysick (Nov 21, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Dinos have arrived. Did not realize the Seymour Duncan Retribution pickup was passive sized.



Passive sized? Really? Looks like a standard EMG soapbar to me... I don't know it is a mistake or my eyes are that full of joy that I cannot see it clearly 

That's a beautiful guitar.

I even don't like Dino too much and FF is not one of my favorite bands but hell yeah... that guitar is insane!


----------



## cardinal (Nov 21, 2014)

Gorgeous guitar.


----------



## Toxin (Nov 21, 2014)

*Zimbloth*, How's the fretwork?


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 21, 2014)

Zhysick said:


> Passive sized? Really? Looks like a standard EMG soapbar to me... I don't know it is a mistake or my eyes are that full of joy that I cannot see it clearly



Yes, really. I dont make this stuff up. Not only is it a passive sized, but if anything even a passive pickup wouldn't fit in here without routing. So people buying this guitar will want to stick with the Seymour Duncan. Good news is, it sounds really good!



Toxin said:


> *Zimbloth*, How's the fretwork?



Fretwork is very good. The guitar feels like the RGD2127Z pretty much. Its like that with a mahogany body and reverse headstock really. It plays great.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Nov 21, 2014)

Yarghh... If only I was still in the market for a seven. Ah, who am I kidding. I wouldn't shell out that much anyway. Congrats with a slight tinge of jealously to all current and future owners though!


----------



## Kunu (Nov 23, 2014)

Very nice, HNGD man! 
Are those SS frets?


----------



## Decipher (Nov 25, 2014)

Mine showed up today!!! Picked it up and literally have it sitting beside me @ my desk (work).

Pics and NGD thread to come tonight!


----------



## guitargeorge1 (Dec 3, 2014)

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sS4C2FuKax0&feature=youtu.be



the video


----------



## crystallake (Dec 3, 2014)

Working link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sS4C2FuKax0


----------



## Decipher (Dec 3, 2014)

crystallake said:


> Working link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sS4C2FuKax0


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 3, 2014)

Just so y'all know, the DCM100 run is over. No more being produced.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2014)

They flubbed something in the video, it seems. He said he helped designed the Blackout back in 1996, when it was in 2006/2007.  But I HOPE the Retribution comes out sometime during NAMM or earlier.


----------



## Shask (Dec 3, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They flubbed something in the video, it seems. He said he helped designed the Blackout back in 1996, when it was in 2006/2007.  But I HOPE the Retribution comes out sometime during NAMM or earlier.


I noticed that also. He helped EMG in 1996 design the EMG 707.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 3, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They flubbed something in the video, it seems. *He said he helped designed the Blackout back in 1996*, when it was in 2006/2007.  But I HOPE the Retribution comes out sometime during NAMM or earlier.



The video was just cut like that...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2014)

Shask said:


> I noticed that also. He helped EMG in 1996 design the EMG 707.





Sebastian said:


> The video was just cut like that...



Yup, that's what I thought. Sounded like he was talking about EMG, but they cut it out to include Duncan, which... sounded very wrong.


----------



## Rick (Dec 3, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They flubbed something in the video, it seems. He said he helped designed the Blackout back in 1996, when it was in 2006/2007.  But I HOPE the Retribution comes out sometime during NAMM or earlier.



Noticed that too, they cut it kinda weird.


----------



## Volsung (Dec 3, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Just so y'all know, the DCM100 run is over. No more being produced.



I know its too early and possibly futile to ask, but would a more permanent DCM come to fruition if these sell or is this a one and done situation?


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 3, 2014)

Volsung said:


> I know its too early


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2014)

Volsung said:


> I know its too early and possibly futile to ask, but would a more permanent DCM come to fruition if these sell or is this a one and done situation?



If it sells well enough, it's possible but we won't know for a while more than likely.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 4, 2014)

If anyone fancies some (not entirely off-topic) nostalgia. Here's a video of WCW Beach Brawl 1999 which featured Fear Factory doing a live set (Shock, Edgecrusher and Descent) while a 6 man Battle Royale took place. Was pretty awesome!

WCW Presents MTV Beach Brawl (1999) - Video Dailymotion


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 8, 2014)

Ibanez Germany just sent over a teaser pic of mine. It's being set up now and should arrive during the week. Sooo excited!


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 8, 2014)

simonXsludge said:


> Ibanez Germany just sent over a teaser pic of mine. It's being set up now and should arrive during the week. Sooo excited!



Awesome!
Be sure to make a NGD thread


----------



## Shask (Dec 8, 2014)

Tesla said:


> If anyone fancies some (not entirely off-topic) nostalgia. Here's a video of WCW Beach Brawl 1999 which featured Fear Factory doing a live set (Shock, Edgecrusher and Descent) while a 6 man Battle Royale took place. Was pretty awesome!
> 
> WCW Presents MTV Beach Brawl (1999) - Video Dailymotion




I just had to watch this again  Seen it a few times through the years. I remember watching it live back in the day 

It got me thinking about another thing I was reading the other day about the transition time Dino had between ESP and Ibanez. He played a Universe with a stock Blaze pickup for awhile before he started getting customs. You can see it in this video. I am starting to wonder if Obsolete was recorded with the Blaze pickup. Was the EMG 707 designed fast enough to be on Obsolete?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 9, 2014)

Shask said:


> I just had to watch this again  Seen it a few times through the years. I remember watching it live back in the day
> 
> It got me thinking about another thing I was reading the other day about the transition time Dino had between ESP and Ibanez. He played a Universe with a stock Blaze pickup for awhile before he started getting customs. You can see it in this video. I am starting to wonder if Obsolete was recorded with the Blaze pickup. Was the EMG 707 designed fast enough to be on Obsolete?



Obsolete definitely has a passive vibe to it, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm fairly certain Obsolete was recorded with the original 707. It was also the last record recorded with his customized "Triple Rectifier" before it got jacked, hence his switch to Line 6 from there on out.


----------



## Higgs (Dec 9, 2014)

On the Digital Connectivity DVD there are two in-studio pics from the Obsolete recording sessions that show Dino playing what looks like a flat black RG. In one of the photos you can see that the guitar's got a 707 in there, although the low resolution makes it a bit difficult to see.


----------



## Shask (Dec 9, 2014)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> I'm fairly certain Obsolete was recorded with the original 707. It was also the last record recorded with his customized "Triple Rectifier" before it got jacked, hence his switch to Line 6 from there on out.



You mean his modded Marshall JCM800 

He never used a Rectifier for Fear Factory.

I always heard Brujerizmo was a Recto though. I always thought it sounded like it also.


----------



## Higgs (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes, everything up through Obsolete and during the first shows for that album were that JCM800 modded by Elan Memran of Metalhead Electronics. Then all their gear was ripped off on that tour, and Dino used Flextones, etc. for the rest of that tour.

Elan has been out of the amp business for more than 20 years, but it looks like he's got a kickstarter trying to fund some new preamps and amp mods... https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/583660122/metalhead-elan-mk-ii-and-mkiii-all-tube-guitar-amp Interesting timing with Dino finally getting his first sig.

My hope is that the DCM100 sells fast as hell, and maybe we can get some other Dino sigs down the road now that he's proven he can move some units for Ibanez.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 10, 2014)

Awww, no 6-string set. 

...Looks like I really need to get a better 7-string now.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 10, 2014)

[url=http://www.seymourduncan.com/products/electric/humbucker/high-output/retribution_78/]Retribution 7/8 - Seymour Duncan High Output[/URL]


----------



## Thorerges (Dec 10, 2014)

I was never a fan of him or his bands. But damn, he's a great picker.


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 11, 2014)

After aussie customs being dicks like normal i finally got my import tax notice and payed so finally mine should be rocking up next week


----------



## Decipher (Dec 11, 2014)

Sebastian said:


> [url=http://www.seymourduncan.com/products/electric/humbucker/high-output/retribution_78/]Retribution 7/8 - Seymour Duncan High Output[/URL]


Well, looks like I'll be going in tomorrow to put a deposit down on a set of 8's.

I wonder why there's no 6 string available now..... I was very much looking forward to putting them in my 6's as well....


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 11, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> the Seymour Duncan Retribution pickup was passive sized.





Zhysick said:


> Passive sized? Really? Looks like a *standard EMG soapbar* to me..



To make things clear... The Retribution comes with an *"EMG" size and "Passive Size" - Available in Bridge and Neck versions*
This guitar had EMG's and later Blackouts in it...






Passive size:





8 string:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 11, 2014)

The confusion there was because Zimbloth said it was the passive-sized version, when it's definitely the active-sived soapbar. Checked the dimmensions on the Duncan website, and it's the same exact thing as the EMG 707's (both are 1.5mm long, and 3.5mm wide).


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 11, 2014)

I wish Dino would have put the passive-sized version into the DCM100. On the other hand, I can try a bunch of active pickups now, so I guess that works.

My DCM was just set up at the Ibanez Germany headquarters and is due to arrive tomorrow.






I will post clips pretty much immediately.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 11, 2014)

It must be hard being Dino, having to say every band you've been in and everything you're responsible for after your name every time you say it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 11, 2014)

Tesla said:


> It must be hard being Dino, having to say every band you've been in and everything you're responsible for after your name every time you say it.



Wonder how long the guy's answering machine is? 


Who the fvck uses an answering machine these days?


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 12, 2014)

Clips anyone?

I recieved the guitar today and added the Duncan Retributions to my 7-string pickup shootout:

https://soundcloud.com/sludgestudios/sets/7-string-pickup-shootout

Enjoy!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 12, 2014)

I actually found the Carvin 7-string pickups sounded better. 

Was probably my 3rd favorite behind the Carvin and the Polymaths.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 12, 2014)

simonXsludge said:


> Clips anyone?
> 
> I recieved the guitar today and added the Duncan Retributions to my 7-string pickup shootout:
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 13, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wonder how long the guy's answering machine is?
> 
> 
> Who the fvck uses an answering machine these days?



His musical resume just kinda grew in tandem with technology, so he went from almost using up a whole answering machine tape to almost completely tanking the memory card in his cell phone.


----------



## Shredmon (Dec 13, 2014)

I really hope they will release a dcm10 or something like that soon.... A more affordable version would be cool (Premium Signature like The Green dot Universe)
greets


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm glad some one photographed their finger pointing at the pickups. I just wouldn't know what I was looking at


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 23, 2014)

How are you fella's liking your DCM's?

mine personally I love it the neck is smooth the fret work is great, its about medium weight I was expecting it to be HEAVY since my last Mahog ibby weighed a tonne. Its my first time with a RGD body also which ive falling inlove with the contours are perfect! and finally I don't mind the Retribution also is restored my faith a little bit in the active world


----------



## cardinal (Dec 23, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> How are you fella's liking your DCM's?
> 
> mine personally I love it the neck is smooth the fret work is great, its about medium weight I was expecting it to be HEAVY since my last Mahog ibby weighed a tonne. Its my first time with a RGD body also which ive falling inlove with the contours are perfect! and finally I don't mind the Retribution also is restored my faith a little bit in the active world



The one I have it quite heavy. Much heavier than an RG8127, which has a mahogany body with a thin maple top. Also much heavier than the RGA7s I've held. I like the weight. It makes the guitar feel very solid. The neck is incredible. Very very stiff, nicely finished. I'm not picky over neck shapes, but this one is comfy. Fretwork is great. It doesn't have the ball-end J-Custom treatment, but it seems nicer than the typical Prestige treatment that I've been use to, but maybe that's just me? I think I prefer the typical RG shape in the end (the lower horn looks too skinny), but the RGD is kinda cool looking.

The Retribution is OK. Into a Recto, there's probably too much low end and while the top end is smooth, it just has this strange "crunchy" tone that most active pickups seem to have. Into a JCM 800, the thing is awesome. Now the low end is pretty much perfect and that crunchiness works with whatever the Marshall is doing.

Unfortunately, the one I received has some issues that I'm not at all happy about. One in particular is very disappointing (look above the trem post in the pic). Very very sad.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh man, that is lame...at first I was wondering what I was looking for, and thought that was just the shadow from a string, and then I realized it was a crack.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 23, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> How are you fella's liking your DCM's?
> 
> mine personally I love it the neck is smooth the fret work is great, its about medium weight I was expecting it to be HEAVY since my last Mahog ibby weighed a tonne. Its my first time with a RGD body also which ive falling inlove with the contours are perfect! and finally I don't mind the Retribution also is restored my faith a little bit in the active world



I love mine! Like all Ibanez, they desperately need a setup/shim job, but once that happens they're fantastic. I really like the Retribution. Sounds brutal and tight but not as compressed as most actives. It sounds great through the following amps I've demo'd it with: PRS Archon, ENGL Powerball, Mesa Mark V 25, Mesa Dual Rectifier (new refined version), and the Axe-FX Ultra.

Some of them are very heavy weight-wise, while others are light. We received 6 DCM100s and the weight varied greatly on each one. Its not really a model specific thing.



cardinal said:


> The one I have it quite heavy. Much heavier than an RG8127, which has a mahogany body with a thin maple top. Also much heavier than the RGA7s I've held. I like the weight. It makes the guitar feel very solid. The neck is incredible. Very very stiff, nicely finished. I'm not picky over neck shapes, but this one is comfy. Fretwork is great. It doesn't have the ball-end J-Custom treatment, but it seems nicer than the typical Prestige treatment that I've been use to, but maybe that's just me? I think I prefer the typical RG shape in the end (the lower horn looks too skinny), but the RGD is kinda cool looking.
> 
> The Retribution is OK. Into a Recto, there's probably too much low end and while the top end is smooth, it just has this strange "crunchy" tone that most active pickups seem to have. Into a JCM 800, the thing is awesome. Now the low end is pretty much perfect and that crunchiness works with whatever the Marshall is doing.
> 
> Unfortunately, the one I received has some issues that I'm not at all happy about. One in particular is very disappointing (look above the trem post in the pic). Very very sad.



Glad you dig it. Its too bad the dealer you bought it from let it go with that kind of issue. Hopefully they're making it up to you somehow.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 23, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wonder how long the guy's answering machine is?



"Hi, you've reached Dino Cazares, guitarist for Fear Factory, co-creator of Seymour Duncan Blackout pickups, guardian of the sacred words Ni, Peng and Nee-wong, holder of the sacred chalice of Rixx and heir to the Holy Rings of Betazed."

*Inhaling noise in the background*

"Leave a message."


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 24, 2014)

Mine also came with a bad Pot which thankfully buying through Rich he picks all that stuff up and fixes it before sending so i was very happy with that response but it seems like a few of these had issues on release i know a few Rich had had some issues of a wide range, so bummed to hear about your's Cardinal


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 24, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> I love mine! Like all Ibanez, they desperately need a setup/shim job, but once that happens they're fantastic.


Speaking of which, I was trying to adjust the trem height and while it works just fine on the treble side, it just doesn't set up low enough on the bass side. 

Treble side:





Bass side:





It's at a full stop where it is right now but really not set very low at all as you can see, especially compared to the treble side. Any idea how this can be fixed or what the issue might be?


----------



## cardinal (Dec 24, 2014)

Is the post locked? There's a set screw inside the post. Stick an Allen key in there and make sure it's loose. Then you should be able to lower the post. When you have it where you want, tighten it down again.


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 24, 2014)

cardinal said:


> Is the post locked? There's a set screw inside the post. Stick an Allen key in there and make sure it's loose. Then you should be able to lower the post. When you have it where you want, tighten it down again.


See, I wasn't sure if the Lo-Pro Edge had the locking posts. I tried to stick an allen wrench in there and it didn't move at all when I first tried it some days ago. However, I just checked on the treble side and the inside post did unlock with ease, so I took back to the bass side. It seemed somewhat jammed, but I got to unlock it with more force.

The action is lower now and it plays much better, so thanks for the headsup!


----------



## PBGas (Dec 26, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Just so y'all know, the DCM100 run is over. No more being produced.



Is this just for the run with the signature on the backplate? My distributor up here told me that they just spoke with Hoshino and that they have more on order with a 3-4 month wait time. I have a bud that works there and he has been spot on every time I have ordered something. 

Hopefully he is right this time as well......I was going to order one but if not available then, oh well.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 27, 2014)

One dealer told me he'll have another in two weeks. And Rich at Ibanez Rules says another batch is coming...


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 27, 2014)

Interesting. I'm curious if they will be different in any way. If not, there goes the exclusiveness, hahaha...


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 27, 2014)

i reckon these are from the batch of 100 rich only got a handfull in at a time, im pretty sure its the 100 and thats it


----------



## cardinal (Dec 27, 2014)

Can Nick or Rich chime in? Are there 100 or just 100 that are signed (and many more unsigned)?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 27, 2014)

Ibanez told me flat out that no more could be ordered and it was over. I am hearing rumors now more may be made eventually, but we'll see. I am sure if there are more later, they won't be hand-signed by Dino like the first 100.


----------



## lettmusic (Mar 6, 2015)

Anyone played the new Dino sig model yet? I'm really curious about the longer scale length and the custom sig SD pickup, wounnd to his specs.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 6, 2015)

Long scale feels good. Hard to notice over a 25.5, IMHO. The older 27" scale on the XL models was much more obvious. The pickup IMHO sounds very much like the EMG 57-7


----------



## Churchie777 (Mar 6, 2015)

^ i actually found the scale very noticable against my Universes but feels normal pretty quick


----------



## lettmusic (Mar 6, 2015)

jwade said:


> I think it'd be nice to just have his signature on the headstock, semi-biomechanical looking art on the body, and no inlays on the fingerboard.



now, that's something I could sink my teeth into. Unfortunately his DCM looks just like any other Ibanez at first glance. That's why I really love my Dean RC7, Rusty really put his own fingerprint on it.


----------



## jwade (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah, the DCM100 is a nice guitar for sure, but it doesn't really scream 'FEAR FACTORY' to me.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 14, 2015)

Hmm. It screams badass-metal-machine to me.


----------



## Decipher (Mar 14, 2015)

jwade said:


> Yeah, the DCM100 is a nice guitar for sure, but it doesn't really scream 'FEAR FACTORY' to me.


 And I think that's a great allure to this guitar. It is a sig, but done tastefully (no logo's etc.).

I love mine...... Literally only play it now. Sounds so massive and the neck profile is amazing. I added some Ruthenium Strap locks that match the hardware perfectly, and a PMT LoBat indicator as well. I really do want to get a second one.... Once funds allow.


----------



## Grindspine (Mar 14, 2015)

cardinal said:


> Long scale feels good. Hard to notice over a 25.5, IMHO. The older 27" scale on the XL models was much more obvious. The pickup IMHO sounds very much like the EMG 57-7


 
So an RGD with a 57-7 (whereas Dino used to use the 707 anyhow), a Lo Pro Edge, and metallic red paint job...

Still, awesome combination... but, that upcharge!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 14, 2015)

Decipher said:


> And I think that's a great allure to this guitar. It is a sig, but done tastefully (no logo's etc.).



Yeah, considering what some of his LACS look like I think it's a good thing they took the subtle approach with this one!

If they made a production model of this one though...I'd be selling kidneys. Not even just my own.


----------



## Mayhew (Mar 14, 2015)

Sex Bomb, should happen.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the reason why Ibanez/Dino released the sig without any graphics is because they/he most likely wanted a guitar that appealed to both FF fans and non-fans. I mean, it has the specs you'd expect from Dino (extended scale, single active pickup, floating trem, reverse headstock, custom neck profile), but the aesthetics that everyone could be down with.


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 15, 2015)

I also think it not looking like a sig is a big selling point. 

The neck profile, playability and sound of this thing is amazing. I don't like the Retribution personally, though. Sounds too thick.


----------



## Damo707 (Mar 23, 2015)

PBGas said:


> Is this just for the run with the signature on the backplate? My distributor up here told me that they just spoke with Hoshino and that they have more on order with a 3-4 month wait time. I have a bud that works there and he has been spot on every time I have ordered something.
> 
> Hopefully he is right this time as well......I was going to order one but if not available then, oh well.


This is what happened to me as well, i ordered it then they got back to me and said there would be a delay, so i cancelled my order.. too much gas for other stuff atm


----------



## Ron Head (Apr 10, 2015)

Got mine reserved today , after a brieve checkout at my local store ; its gonna have a supurb settup and a fretboard wash , yess it seemed quite dry

Feels very comfortable , sounds awesome , can't wait to play it on my gear ..

NGD sometime very soon


----------



## pj666 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi everyone !

I have just signed an endorsement contract with the french Ibanez' distributor and got my DCM100 some days ago.

I used to play on EMG with my ESP KH3 but I really like the Retribution pickup, it is really heavy !

Mine is tuned in F# and I have just posted a video because I already like how it sounds : https://youtu.be/UAoeqdTqCiA


----------



## sell2792 (Aug 3, 2015)

Beautiful guitar, but couldn't they make a cheaper, regular RGD model similar to these? Ibanez has been pretty adventurous with the Iron Label series, you'd think something like this in that price category would sell well.


----------



## pj666 (Aug 4, 2015)

sell2792 said:


> Beautiful guitar, but couldn't they make a cheaper, regular RGD model similar to these? Ibanez has been pretty adventurous with the Iron Label series, you'd think something like this in that price category would sell well.



It is quite similar to the RGD2127Z but the pickups are not so good on the RGD, in my opinion, and I prefer the Lo Pro Edge to the Edge Zero. The neck is also made with different woods.


----------



## pj666 (Dec 16, 2015)

Here is a Fear Factory's cover I have recorded with the DCM 100 tuned in Fa# : https://youtu.be/M3Ogs85u92g


----------

